# Planning turned down.



## tommy000 (11 May 2011)

I hve reciently been turned down for planning on the grounds that i do not have a "housing need" as my wife and i own a house in a nearby city.
We decided when we had a family to move out of the city and move home to the town where we both grew up and rent out our house in the city.
My father has land that he has given me a site on and my work is closer from there than it is to the city but i still do not qualify for housing need. Anybody have any ideas renting at the moment want to build.


----------



## Leo (11 May 2011)

Hi Tommy000, welcome to AAM!

PLease edit the title of your thread to make it more meaningful, you will get a better response that way. 

It's also not exactly clear what your question is here. Are you looking for ways to get around the local need issue? This particular issue has been covered here a few times, try the search facility.
Leo


----------

